# Hard Wiring of Radar Detector



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have an '03 se-r spec vI just got a radar detector and I wanted to hard wire it. I had a friend look at it and we are plannin on either hard wiring it to a wire in the ignition or to an outlet. Some of the problems we have run into are detaching the center piece because it is very long... and we don't know which wire to use to connect the wire to the radar detector to... Please let me know of any suggestions you might have... i really don't want to mess up my new ride...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

If your sunroof swith is up top which im pretty sure it is you can tap into a power lead up there. Either 12volt constant or ignition would work but is u can find a wire that gets 12volts when the cars on do that one


----------



## bordstupd (Mar 22, 2003)

If you are going to put it low on dash, just tap power and ground from radio. I think switched power is blue.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

how do u get to tap the power from the radio...??? do u have to take out the head unit??? and if so... how do u do that???


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

pull off the ignition wire in the steering column and then fuse the wire yourself, it's the best place IMO for extra power.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldn't wire it to the H/U cause you might get a spike (Pop) through the system as it turn's on with that added to the wire you don't realy want any thing near the earth for the H/D as well factor earths are bad enough


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

MY 2cents Nothing personal but if you dont know HOW to tap into a power wire....(Be it H/u P/W whatever) You shouldnt be doing any wiring on a NEW SPEC-V..... Find a stereo shop and they should do this for $15-20..... YOU DONT WANT TO SCREW UP THE WIRING IN A NEW CAR.... Ive had to deal with repairing to many SCREW UPS form other people. Its not CHEAP or EASY to fix Bad wiring. Just my 2cent


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

OWNED!-lol

in a spec V.. why hardwire it?.. is it really neccisary. hell.. make a small switch or something to manually turn it on.. if you are trying to make like. a No-wires type thing... just my 2 cents


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

i hard wired mine into my dash, by drilling a small hole above my cluster on the top of the dash, then cutting the cigarette lighter plug off the end of the power adaptor that came with the radar detector and splicing it straight into the back side of the cigarette lighter plug on the dash. the detector itself if sitting on the cowl of the dash above my cluster, it doesnt get reception from behind *too* well, but if a cop is gunning me from behind its already too late anyhow so it doesnt really matter. its clean as hell, looks much better than having that damn wire dangling down across your dash and terminating in your cigarette lighter (which you may use).


----------

